# Bunny Foo Foo (RIP)



## whitelop (Dec 7, 2012)

Foo passed away on December 17, 2012. She went into cardiac arrest moments after coming out of the anesthesia from her spay. She went over the bridge in the arms of a very loving and kind vet tech. Foo was a lovely and wonderful rabbit. My heart will never be the same after loosing such a bun.
Who ever said, 'its better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all' obviously never loved a rabbit.


----------

